
Spinnaker – open source multi-cloud Continuous Delivery platform by Netflix - rafau
https://github.com/spinnaker/spinnaker
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10579179](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10579179).
Both submissions were on the front page at the same time, but that one
arguably gives a bit more context. (Plus it was posted earlier, which seems a
fair criterion when breaking ties.)

------
pella
[http://spinnaker.io/](http://spinnaker.io/)

